# Устройство для реабилитации инвалидов



## Александр357 (6 Авг 2006)

*Компрессионный переломо-вывих Th5-6 грудного отдела позвоночника*

Не подскажите, как называется устройство для реабилитации инвалидов, в виде двух велосипедных педалей с направляющими для ног (чтобы ноги не разходились в стороны в области коленей), которое приводится в движение с помощью электропривода и производит круговые движения ногами в положении лежа, как на велосипеде?

Где его можно приобрести в России и на Украине и, если известно, приблизительная стоимость? 

Спасибо.

С уважением Александр.


----------



## Helen (7 Авг 2006)

Мне неизвестно название этого устройства, но обычно в крупных городах имеются специальные ортопедические заводы, выполняющие заказы, включая любые устройства для реабилитации.

В Санкт-Петербурге ортопедический завод находится на проспекте энергетиков.


----------

